# edited: she has lost her battle



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

ok, this morning it is really bad news. 
she is really really bad. 
the linning of her intestines is disintegrating and the feeces is mixing with the blood and she is passing loads and the vet says she will be lucky to make it. 
she has loads of toxins in her stomach
i dont know what to do, i have only had her a couple of weeks. 
they dont even know how she got ill 
they said something about a new parvo that isnt covered by the vacine that has started to apear so it could be that. 

my mums just rung up cos i had to hang up when i was talking to them 
she isnt going to survive. 
we are going in about 2 hours to put her to sleep. 
The vet said we can keep her on a drip and stuff but she is in alot of pain and they cant get the fluids into her as quick as she is loosing them. She is going to die so it best we put her out of her pain

They have asked if they can do some tests on her to see if she has this new parvo thing, so i have agreed cos if she has it they can find out more about it and how to tackle it. 
I have to keep a eye on the other dogs now cos he says they may have it too. 
as of yet non of them have been sick so fingers crossed.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg Jodie  that's horrible ........i don't know what to say :? i missed where you got hunny from ,maybe she was already sick ? please keep a close eye on your other two angels ......i'll be thinking of you , xxxx take care xxx

kisses nat


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

i got her off my friend, i have known her since she was a puppy, my friend had to move to a flat where she cant have pets so i rehomed her. I feel i have let her down.
She looked in perfect health when i got her.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww Jodie this is not your fault , you did the best you can , did you contacted your friend ?

kisses nat


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

i rang her yesterday and told her she was i'll, i have just had to ring her and tell her that she is going to be put to sleep. that is the worst thing i have ever had to do, she was crying and i feel really bad. 
hunny was in perfect health when she handed her over to me and now she is dieing.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you can never tell for sure she was in perfect health before , you really can't blame this on yourself . i hope your friend is a true friend and understands what happened , maybe you can go to the clinic with the two of you ,so she knows exactly what is going on with hunny too xx

kisses nat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

this is heartbreaking  *HUGS* I'm really so sorry just please dont blame yourself whatever it is they find it wasnt ur fault. If you ever need someone to talk to I'm just a PM away. Just try and stay strong ok

Sarah


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I am so very sorry...what a terrible thing to happen. You are making a brave decision to take her pain away and you should not beat yourself up about it. Your friend will understand you did everything you could if she's a true friend. I've never heard of this new parvo strain...how horrible! I feel so awful for you...you and Hunny are in my thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

a bit of hope
we just rang up to confirm going to put her to sleep and they said in the last hour she has perked up slightly not much but a little so they want to hold it for a while 
so i guess thats good


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

i have found this link is this normal parvo or do you think this could be the new parvo the vet is on about.

http://nypugclub.org/health/parvo.htm

also got to say the vet is doing a great job he is a great vet. and they all love hunny down there she has been put in the cattery cos she is so small


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

woehoe !! of man i'm really praying for hunny now , she's such a doll ...it would be such a shame ...........

kisses nat


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh that's great news! I was hoping for some kind of turnabout but didn't think there was enough time. I really hope she pulls through, poor little one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

its only a very slight change but as it is a change for the better he said he doesnt want to put her to sleep if she is fitting it. so fingers crossed i hope she makes it.
They are waiting for her to pass some more stools and then they are sending them up to edingburough university because they are funding a research into what is wrong with her. if she dies which i so hope she doesnt we have agreed to let them have her body to do a ortopsie (sp) to see what was wrong which they are going to fund.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

This is so sad. I'm thinking of you and Hunny. My prayers are with you.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

My goodness... the poor little one! You and Hunny are in my thoughts.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

First Callie with that "big word" illness, and now this! When I get home Miellie is going to be hugged to near suffocation! 

This is really sad. My prayers are with you and I hope Hunny gets well again. At least there is some hope!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

I'm so so sorry that little Hunny is so sick.  My heart dropped when I read your post about possibly having to put her to sleep.
I really hope that she will improve and recover. We will be praying for you and little Hunny.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Im so sorry......I dont know what to say  
I stopped and prayed for her before I typed this..........Please dont blame yourself...there is no way you could have known. I will be thinking of you today........hang in there.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Hunny's illness..I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Thinking of you and wishing you all the very best. 
Love and Kisses Anne


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Really hope she pulls through,hows she doing?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Jodie, I was hoping to find you this morning and ask about the baby girl... I am shocked at this news... and so very sorry. Are they going to have your other two come in and be tested to ensure they're healthy or begin preventative medications?

I'll keep little Hunny and you in my thoughts today, as well as your other two and hope they aren't ill as well.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

OMG....I hope the little trooper pulls through. We will be praying for you and Honey.
Please let us know what happens.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'll hold you guys in my thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I wish Hunny only the best of luck to a speedy recovery. You are both in my prayers as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks everyone. 
they are possibly going to take the other 2 chihuahuas and our shih tzu into quarentine to make sure they are ok.
We are going to ring soon for a upsate so fingers crossed


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Fingers and toes crossed! The quarantine's probably a good idea just to be safe. I hope they are all okay.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I will be praying for you and Hunny, hang in there little one.
Please don't blame yourself unfortunately these things happen


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh my iv just read this oh jodie i know nothing i can say will make it better please keep us updated im super worried thinking of you x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Jodie , so sorry to hear your precious little girl is so poorly  
Keep strong {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Jodie i am so sorry to hear this news, it is NOT your fault atall. i really am praying for her.

Keep strong , lots of love xx


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG this is HORRIBLE. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. Please keep us updated on her condition and of course anything you learn about this "new parvo"


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so sorry that Hunny is so sick,  
Sending thoughts and prayers that she pulls through,
Hugs, Meg


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

just been to see her, she was just laying there looking sorry for herself.
the vet says it is looking slightley promising as when he went in this morning he thought she was dead becasue she wasnt moving at all and now she isnt moving much but is blinking and stuff which she wasnt before. he also says he is managing to get the fluids into her now and her gums were black thismorning and they are now a very healthy looking pink.
so its looking better than it did this morning
i cant belive we were going to put her to sleep.
she is a little fighter  

This is going to cost me a fortune that i really cant afford but she is worth every penny.
i am contacting some animal chritys for help with the costs, the vet gave me some numbers.

MY VET IS GREAT.

thanks everyone


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm so so happy she is perking up! She really is a little fighter...your vet must be fantastic! That's very positive and I hope she will be back in your arms very soon!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

i dont want to build my hopes up too much cos i know there is still a very fine line between her staying and going but its hard when you hear she is on the up rather than down


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> just been to see her, she was just laying there looking sorry for herself.
> the vet says it is looking slightley promising as when he went in this morning he thought she was dead becasue she wasnt moving at all and now she isnt moving much but is blinking and stuff which she wasnt before. he also says he is managing to get the fluids into her now and her gums were black thismorning and they are now a very healthy looking pink.
> so its looking better than it did this morning
> i cant belive we were going to put her to sleep.
> ...


Oh I'm so glad to hear that! I just read your post this morning and I've been on the verge of tears since. I am so glad to hear that she is getting a little better.


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

What an awful feeling! I am sorry to hear of this. But, if you stay positive and pray she gets better.... then she *will!* Sounds like she is a fighter!!!!!!
Its also good to know your Vet told you to hold off on putting her to sleep.
Were all praying for her. Keep us updated.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear she's showing some improvement. I hope she continues to improve - with a great vet and a great Mom looking after her, she's got no other choice but to get well!

What's the status on the other dogs? Are you going to quarantine them? Are they showing any signs of illness at all?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww that's great news jodie  , i really hope she pulls through , she sure is a fighter :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

that's great news... I'm so happy to hear it!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank heaven she's a little fighter! I really hope she pulls through and I hope none of your other furbabies have it either.


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so happy that she is such a fighter! Prayers going you way that she will continue to improve!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

wow i don't know how i missed this thread.. I am so so sorry about your tough time.hopefully hunny will pull through!.. hugs sent your way.. prayers for hunny and prayers that your other babies stay well :wave: :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i am glad she is feeling a little better , she is a real fighter by the sounds of it. keep us posted xx :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I've got tears in my eyes as I'm typing this. Hunny sounds like a little fighter, bless her. I'm thinking of both of you. xxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Just realised what you meant by your pm. Hunny sweet darling- your a little fighter, you can do it!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

OMG!! :shock: Hunny you can make it! I will definitely be praying for both of you.


----------



## Kim1181 (Mar 17, 2005)

Paco and I are sending well wishes to Hunny too.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: How sad!  I am sending positive thoughts your way. I hope Hunny pulls through this, she has already proven that she is a fighter.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Poor Hunny! I'm so sorry to hear that she is sick but I'm glad that she's showing signs of improvement. She is a little trooper! I hope that she pulls through!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I hope she's ok. Chi's are very strong, and I'll be praying for her.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I was almost in tears at the start of this and now I'm feeling a tiny bit hopeful. Poor little Hunny is in my prayers, as is her new mummy. Jodie, whatever the outcome, you mustn't blame yourself in any way.  

Come on Hunny, you can do it, little girl! Fight hard!


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I too only just saw this thread. Poor hunny and poor Jodie. I wish you all the luck and good wishes in the world for hunny to pull thru. Sounds more hopefully now and with all these good thoughts she has to make it. I can't and never do wanna understand how this feels but we all know that it's not your fault and your being a get mum to hunny which is a really important thing to help her along


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm so so sorry  i hope she gets better!
the puppy my parents were adoptin was sposta come home last friday- he got sick and went to hospital.
he passed away sunday from parvo


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

I hadn't seen the update on this...just the beginning when you first took her to the vet. I'm really sorry to hear she is this critical. I hope she pulls through. You know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

We're thinking about you!! Keep your chin up!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I just saw this thread, and am so, so sorry Hunny has been so seriously ill. Guess I missed your earlier post about her being sick, as the last I remember was when you were adopting her.

Bless her little heart - it sounds like she is fighting with everything she has, and my thoughts and prayers are with both of you. Your vet sounds just fantastic and is willing to go the distance to help her fight this. That is great and you are so fortunate to have a vet like that.

Please keep us posted, and please do not blame yourself. There is no way you could have known or predicted this.

God bless.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I only just saw this thread...all my good positive thoughts and prayers are being sent to little Hunny...I pray that she pulls through...be strong..


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Just wondering how Hunny is doing ?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah is she ok jodie i hope so


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

A HUGE hug to you!!! Poor hunny! She's a real little trooper fighting this! Good luck to you both. I hope the chihuahua angels are watching out for you both!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She hasn't posted an update since Friday morning (my time) and it's now Saturday evening. I hope that's not a bad sign...


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm worried too... I don't want to think the worst though; hopefully, she's just busy with the pups.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

:shock: I just now read this! I do hope Hunny pulls through! Looking forward to an Update.....


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

Poor Hunny  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

im so sorry this happened to you. its not your fault at all though, you shouldnt blame yourself. i hope hunny is getting better and pulls through. she seems like a fighter. ill keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget and I are sending positive thoughts and prayers your way... hope hunny gets well soon.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Omgosh! I can't believe I missed this thread!

Hunny and you are in my thoughts. How awful for this to have happenned. This is NOT your fault at all! And you are doing all you can for her. She is fighting which is wonderful. She must love you so much!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

hello everyone its bad news

i went to see her on friday afternoon then made that post. anyway sometime during the night my phone line went dowm and i hadnt realised anyway it got to 9 in the morning and i hadnt heard from the vet and i tried the phone and it was dead so i rang them and he said he had been called in by a distraught nurse at half seven saturday morning, he said he rushed in but could save her. She died at half past seven.    
the vet was great and he said she wasnt in any pain cos she was on painkillers and was very comfortable. he said she just fell asleep in his arms and didnt wake back up. 
Im glad she wasnt in pain.
Her body has been taken to edingburough university in scotland to have tests done to see what was wrong. 
When i heard she had died i dont know why but i just got the other 3 dogs and put them in the car and we went for a long walk we were out for about 3 hours. 
Pepi keeps looking at me funny and he keeps going up to hunnys favourite place in the garden and then coming back to me, it looks like he is looking for her. 
Casper and mini are just running about like thir usual crazy selves.
the vet has checked all three of them and there are no signs that they have it so he says they dont need to be quarentined.
if i dont manage to post again it is because the phone line is still playing up, the internet keeps coming on and off its just a case of catching it when its on.
thanks for all your messages and thoughts and prayers.
She fought and fought but it was just too much for her in the end.
I'll let you know what we find out from the univerity as soon as i do.
thanks
Jodie, Pepi, Mini and Casper


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

She was a special chi Jodie and I think god just had to have her for himself. He only takes the best. Im sure were all here to comfort you at this time. Make a tribute to her in our rainbow bridge- she will be greatly missed. :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Jodie, I'm so sorry. I feel so sad for that little girl and all she went through. What a brave little fighter she was. I'm glad she wasn't in pain and just went so peacefully while being held in someone's arms.

I hope they find out what happened and how to prevent it from taking any more sweet babies.

My thoughts are with you, sweetie.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Hunny  As Rachael said she wasn't in any pain and someone was holding her at the end. She certainly tried her hardest. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

So sorry to hear the news. God's holding her now, she fought well.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

SO sorry to hear this, hunny was a beautiful chi, and she will be missed, this is going to be rough for a little while.. but we are all here for you so if you ever need to vent.. or just need someone to talk to , PM any of us, we know what you are going through right now and it isn't easy. God will watch out for hunny!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Jodie ive popped online especially to see how things where with little Hunny. Im so very sorry for you loss, and dont quite know what to say except that im thinking of you at this very sad time. It must be a comfort to know that Hunny wasnt in any pain when she passed and was in someones arms. RIP little girl.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry Jodie. I just don't know what to say.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

'im so sorry jodie, i have no words for it    

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw sweetie, i'm so so sorry for your loss....


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww my iv only just read thisand im sooooo sad poor hunni she was so sweet im so sorry for your loss jodie


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry this happened but glad she isnt in pain anymore, rest in peace Hunny.


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that Hunny didn't make it. Best wishes to you. I know she will be missed. She is such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Jodie, I'm so sorry to hear about Hunni. Although we didn't know her she will still be strongly missed here to. My thoughts are with you at this hard time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks everyone, 
im moving house next week aswell. 
pepi and hunny were suposed to be coming with me. I have even bought her a new bed, its still in its box ready for the move.
Pepi is coping well, i dont think he knows whats happened but he knows something is up.
He has known hunny since she was a puppy, she was his girl


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

im so sorry for your loss. im glad all your other babies are well. i think its great that youre helping with the research to get more information about it. the more they know the better. RIP hunny


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is just so awful  I hope none of the other dogs have it. I'm so sorry for you loss


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

my thoughts are with you at this difficult time


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm so so so sorry 
i know exactly how u feel as teh SAME thing happened this past sunday 
i hope that you can find peace and that you will be ok.. if u need anything just ask ok??


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry, I know losing a baby is hard but at least she's out of pain and waiting for u at rainbow bridge where u can be together again *hugs* I truly wish I could think of something more comforting to say to help. But we're all here for you and Hunny will never be forgottern

Sarah


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Jodie   , stay strong , thinking of you xx


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that Sunni didn't make it. I know how difficult it is, but hope you can take comfort from the fact that you got her the very best care possible and she was not in pain.

My heart goes out to you - God bless.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Jodie, I don't have any words to tell you how sorry I am. 

I hope they can find out what happened to Hunny; I know you'll rest better once you know - I think we all will. I'm glad the others aren't showing any signs and they get to stay home with you. You need them to be at your side during this time.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss... that is horrible.. she faught the good fight, unfortunately sometimes you just have to give up... poor little baby.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear the news. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

Im so sorry for ur loss


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Im really sorry for your loss................you will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

RIP.....Hunny

My thoughts and prays are with you..


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Poor Hunny is in a much better place now, and not sick anymore. You have your own Chi angel now. Hugs to you!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

OMG I've only just seen this thread and I'm truly sorry for your sad loss. My thoughts are very much with you.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry.  I had been praying she'd make it.  At least she's not suffering now. Lots of love to you, Jodie, and to your other babies.
Jeanna xxx


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I am so very sorry about Hunny.  What a gorgeous picture you posted of her. I am sure she knew just how much she was loved.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for having to go thpugh this.
hunny was a beautiful and gorgeous chihuaahua and she will be in our thoughts.
xxxxxxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Jodie , I'm so sorry to hear this sad news   
{{{{hugs}}} 

Hunny was very much loved by you & I'm sure she knew that .........


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Poor baby, atleast she is in a better place now. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know you loved Hunny deeply, and you are in my prayers. I'm sorry I didn't see this post before now - so I ma late responding.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Im so sorry jodie, dont even think about blaming yourself! you did all you could
*hugs*
mia
x


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I am so very sorry that Hunny lost her battle, but I am glad she is out of suffering now. You loved her so much and she knew that. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I am so very sorry that you lost your little girl.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss........{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear she lost the battle... at least she wasn't in any pain... I hope they find out what made her so sick..

my thoughts are with you...


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh Jodie I am so sorry to hear about Hunny   . I wish there was something I could do or say to take away the pain and heartache. Give your other chi's extra love...they will need it now more then ever. Pepsi and Mini have a little chi angel watching over them and you now. I really wished you could have had a happy ending. We are always here for you when you need to talk.
R.I.P Hunny.

-Jessica


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Jodie, I was so sad to see this post today...you are a wonderful Chi mummy and did everything you could, I am sure Hunny knew she was loved


----------



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

I am so very,very sorry,i hope they can tell you what it was when they are done,its very scary.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

God picks the most beautiful and wonderful flowers for his garden! It may not be nice for us that He picked her but she's in a better place. I hope you are okay and keeping up. I'll be thinking of you and be strong!


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

I've been away and have just seen this thread.
I'm so sorry to hear about Hunny, you did everything possible to help her and gave her love when she needed it,
my thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## Kim1181 (Mar 17, 2005)

Jodie.. I don't know if you saw this when I posted it or not... hope it helps a little bit. Paco and I send our warmest regrets. We all know you did everything you could for Hunny. Death is NEVER easy to accept, whether it's a friend, family or a furbuddy. Only time will heal the pain of your loss, that and the love of your other chi's and hopefully all your friends here on the Chi website.)

Email sent to me recently:
Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owner, his wife, and their little boy were all very attached to Belker and they were hoping for a miracle. I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family there were no miracles left for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home. 

As we made arrangements, the owners told me they thought it would be good for the four-year-old boy to observe the procedure. They felt he could learn something from the experience. The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. 

The little boy seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away. The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. 

We sat together for a while after Belker's death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. The little boy, who had been listening quietly, piped up, "I know why." 

Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation. 

The boy said, "Everybody is born so that they can learn how to live a good life, like loving everybody and being nice, right?" 

He continued calmly, "Well, see? Animals already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long."


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss Jodi, You're a great chi mom and I'm sure Honey felt she was loved very much
Meg


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet little Hunny...my thoughts are with you.


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Us humans and the furkids send our sympathy


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I have just read this thread Jodie and I am so sorry for your loss. She was very special we all know that. She will be in your heart forever. Shes in bliss now, pain free. She loves you so much! 

Sorry again  

Love Zoe


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss.  I was so proud of you when you decided to take her in last month. It scares me to think we can lose our babies so suddenly. :sad11:


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

What sad news. I am very sorry for your loss and you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

I've just read this as I've been gone for a few days. I'm so sorry for your loss, Jodie. Our thoughts are with you.


----------

